# military .45 brass



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

god day , i was just given a bucket ful of us gi military brass , is it good or bad to reload??
many thanks wolfie:numbchuck:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

If the head stamp has the word "Match" in it, the brass is just like commercial
brass. If it doesn't say "Match" it will have a crimped primer. 

If you have a deburring tool, you can use it to remove the crimp after you
have deprimed the brass. This will make it far easier to reprime than if you 
don't remove the crimp. 

After that, the brass will reload just like commercial brass. 

Use it to your health!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Isn't there a swaging(?) die that decrimps the primer pockets as well? That could be a good investment if you use a lot of Boxer primed military surplus brass.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Isn't there a swaging(?) die that decrimps the primer pockets as well?


RCBS makes a primer pocket swaging combo #09495 that screws into your press. It will do small and large pockets. 
http://www.rcbs.com/default.asp?menu=1&s1=4&s2=3&s3=16

Dillon makes a super swage 600 that is a stand alone tool and if you have lots of cash the Dillon Super 1050 is a progressive press that swages the pockets as you load with it.
bottom of page http://dillonprecision.com/template/p.cfm?maj=15&min=0&dyn=1&
http://dillonprecision.com/template/p.cfm?maj=30&dyn=1&


----------

